# Kyusho Diagrams



## Cryozombie (Jan 11, 2004)

Found this site with some Kyusho Point Diagrams... just thought Id share.  

http://homepages.paradise.net.nz/sukisha/kyushu.html


----------



## MisterMike (Jan 11, 2004)

Thank you for that!


----------



## kyushoT (Jan 12, 2004)

Here are some more sites with pressure point charts and information:


http://www.acuxo.com/

http://dssi_karate.tripod.com/vital_point_intro.htm

http://www.internalhealers.com/tcm/acupuncture/default.asp

[url]http://www.kyushojitsu.com/


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 13, 2004)

Awesome, thanks!

Last 2 are dead links, but the first one is apprecicated


----------



## stephen (Jan 13, 2004)

Very nice pressure point charts (including angle of attack) can be found at www.dragonsociety.com.


----------

